# EML light on ,,diagnostic if it don’t clear



## Jay225

Cars been driving great and as normal through the atrocious weather and today threw up an EML so in for a diagnostic tommorow after I drive her to see if it clears,,,,
workshop after work and mot told me if a EML pops on then it’s likely to be the solenoid?,,,
hoping it’s something silly as the car not missed a beat and only needed a battery change on the key fob since mot,,,,,
one of the next jobs is a new stat ,,,could an open stat cause an EML?,,
cheers,,,


----------



## Hoggy

Jay225 said:


> Cars been driving great and as normal through the atrocious weather and today threw up an EML so in for a diagnostic tommorow after I drive her to see if it clears,,,,
> workshop after work and mot told me if a EML pops on then it’s likely to be the solenoid?,,,
> hoping it’s something silly as the car not missed a beat and only needed a battery change on the key fob since mot,,,,,
> one of the next jobs is a new stat ,,,could an open stat cause an EML?,,
> cheers,,,


Hi, I Like the diagnosis of the solenoid. Failed stat could cause an EML, is the coolant temp low?
As usual, a VAG specific scan required to be sure
Hoggy


----------



## Jay225

😂 made me smile as well Hoggy,,,
temps bang on after a couple of miles as per usual,,,,
l thanks mate,,,
just editing this as I realised she took longer then usual to reach 90deg and went speeding up on a run then temp dropped ,,,,


----------



## David C

Jay225 said:


> could an open stat cause an EML?


Yes.

"Error in mapped cooling circuit"


----------



## Jay225

What can I expect bill wise with new stat and Labour?,,
Audi Specialist is £60 an hour Labour but may have gone up so need to check receipt for new springs and mot to be sure,,,,,
wondered how long to change and fit a new stat?
l thanks


----------



## PlasticMac

You could buy a genuine Audi stat, then get a local/mobile mechanic to fit it. Not a VAG specialist job. Would you consider DIY? 
Mac.


----------



## Jay225

PlasticMac said:


> You could buy a genuine Audi stat, then get a local/mobile mechanic to fit it. Not a VAG specialist job. Would you consider DIY?
> Mac.


Car has spent a lot of time at this workshop and being half a mile from my door but if that wasn’t the case then I would do as suggested,,,
,I would never consider diy Mac,,,I haven’t a clue,,,
diagnosis will hopefully get to the bottom of it


----------



## StuartDB

get some scanning tool for yourself dude - these cars like being looked after, they cost over £100 to fill with petrol - just buy your own tools and save yourself money and time by scanning yourself - with ODBEleven you can do logging with the same device and application and have some fun helping neighbours etc..

if you are really struggling but have a laptop then get a cheap blue KKL ODB2 lead and instal VCDSLite (free un-registered version) to scan your car and clear faults and use the same lead to log the cars sensors and create charts (visual Me7Logger and ECUPlot) - it is much more fun than wondering what the faults might be I promise you it really is.


----------



## Jay225

Took her in and stat is fit for purpose ,,
,diagnostic and codes cleared for temp sensor and two other sensors that all will be attended to when she goes in for a new exhaust and front discs and pads in the very near future,,
happy days ,,,,,,
thanks for the reply’s,,,,,


----------

